# Ash



## 315jessie (Jul 31, 2017)

Let's see those ash pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Fantastic! I think you should post that picture on this thread that @JtAv8tor couldn't get any takers for..:grin2:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Is that a paperclip I see at the end of that Ash? Just kidding... Nice job!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@Piper, I first thought that was you.
Between it's lack of an angle and that tunnel at the end, I initially raised a brow, but you get the benefit of the doubt as we're all people of high integrity here.
Strong work.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Rondo said:


> @Piper, I first thought that was you.
> Between it's lack of an angle and that tunnel at the end, I initially raised a brow, but you get the benefit of the doubt as we're all people of high integrity here.
> Strong work.


Haha. I can see the resemblance. We're both sharp dressers and smoke cigars without using our hands! :smile2:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice ash. Even nicer safety glasses.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Rondo said:


> @Piper, I first thought that was you.
> Between it's lack of an angle and that tunnel at the end, I initially raised a brow, but you get the benefit of the doubt as we're all people of high integrity here.
> Strong work.


we are? Oh yeah, indeed we are. :grin2:


----------

